# Werewolves?



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

hi im just wondering how many of you believe in werewolves so if you do leave a reply and tell me your opinion or if you are one!! or if you dont want to talk about it publicly just PM me ill always answer back


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2011)

Just finished reading Twilight?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2011)

can't stop laughing

this makes it very difficult to eat my pizza


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

no dont like twilight lizard king 

and that dident faze me tycho is that supposed to be rude?


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL!!! 

How about you get your damn head out of the twilight books for a sec?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 14, 2011)

Deadspace, could you please work on your grammar and punctuation, a bit?
It's kinda hard to read your posts.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> no dont like twilight lizard king
> 
> and that dident faze me tycho is that supposed to be rude?


 
keep typing, I might lose a few pounds this way

oh em gee


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

hey im just asking dude so you can stop being a dick i dont like twilight took my gf to that new moon showing and her everybody is screaming and stuff over the movie its retarded


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a therianthropic fursona, and even I think you're insane.


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

well like i kinda believe in them and then i dont but i wanted to see how many people actually thought of themselves as werewolves and to hear their side on it thats all thats what this thread it for


----------



## anero (Jul 14, 2011)

I like werewolves but after this thread I hope they're not real


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2011)

it gets better and better

watch, OP's gonna say that he believes and that he wants to be one and that he howls instead of talking sometimes



DeadSpace Wolf said:


> "PLZ ANY WEREWOLVES OUT THERE COME BITE ME SO I CAN BE WEREWOLF TOO"


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

why not i mean yeah it would be pretty scary but i mean why not if they did live like us normal lives half the time then what would it hurt really. look all im saying is that hearing peoples storys and their beliefs is somthing i like to do.


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

tycho no i would never howl and i dont want to be one because im not even 100% they exsist ill only believe it when i see it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 14, 2011)

Everywhere i've lived has had some cryptzoological creature:

-The Chupacabra in Puerto Rico.
-Bigfoot near the Ozarks (Missouri)
-Northern California (need I say more)
-San Antonio.

The only things which i've found were present in all situations were: An abundance of DUMB people.

I say that if this is the only factor that is required for cryptzoological creatures to exist, then they should exist practically anywhere.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 14, 2011)

The only werewolves I believe in are clinical lycanthropy. For you furfags out that, it's when someone thinks they turn into a werewolf (or something else) under the full moon. They don't.

Omg San Antonio. Like every year theres an "OMG I killed the chuppacabra!" thing. Before I left it was a coydog with mange that ate some chickens on a guy's farm.


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

yep yep that pretty true happend to my friend now hes in a mental ward for teens who indagered their life i mean i was to but never thought i was a werewolf just tried to kill myself alot lol


----------



## Fay V (Jul 14, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> yep yep that pretty true happend to my friend now hes in a mental ward for teens who indagered their life i mean i was to but never thought i was a werewolf just tried to kill myself alot lol



that sounds like a very depressed Alot.


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

wel i used to be until i met really good friends who helped me through it which is good and they support my love for furry which is awesome and im just glad im not toramented any more thanks to my schools football team i joined and they accepted me not as a loser but as an awesome player and friend so im happy about my life for once in 2 years


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Omg San Antonio. Like every year theres an "OMG I killed the chuppacabra!" thing. Before I left it was a coydog with mange that ate some chickens on a guy's farm.


 
This sentence confuses me. Alot.

You're from San Antonio, Fay?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2011)

I tried to rate this thread 0 stars, but vB said it was invalid :c


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

i dont care what any of you think about this thread just to let you know it dosent bother me that you guys dont like the questions i ask


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Everywhere i've lived has had some cryptzoological creature:
> 
> -The Chupacabra in Puerto Rico.
> -Bigfoot near the Ozarks (Missouri)
> ...



You've lived in Puerto Rico? I did not know that.

Worst of all, there's a mayor of one of the cities who believes the Chupacabra lives in his cities and has regularly organized hunts for it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 14, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You've lived in Puerto Rico? I did not know that.
> 
> Worst of all, there's a mayor of one of the cities who believes the Chupacabra lives in his cities and has regularly organized hunts for it.


 
We moved between Dorado and Bayamon for about 2 years. I was a little lad, though, and as I had said before, my speech skills were affected by it. I had difficulty with English and Spanish for a long period of time, and it's because nobody seemed to completely speak either when I lived there.

All of this was exacerbated by the fact that my parents would speak to me and my younger brother in english and spanish, but not one single language for any extensive period of time....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 14, 2011)

Pah, vampires and werewolves... I can't believe that anyone believes in those - aliens and ghosts (and possibly zombies) I can understand, but not stuff like that. Anyway, if those things do exist, it matters not! My skin is made of the purest silver and the sun shines out of my arse. I am well protected.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 14, 2011)

Whyyyyyyyy

Fantasy is called fantasy because it is not REAL, and it cannot possibly be real. Werewolves are a fantasy. They do not exist. They never have and they never will. Good day to you sir.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 14, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Everywhere i've lived has had some cryptzoological creature:
> 
> -The Chupacabra in Puerto Rico.
> -Bigfoot near the Ozarks (Missouri)
> ...


 
WHY YOU NO MENTION SKINWALKERS >:C 

INFRACTION >:V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> WHY YOU NO MENTION SKINWALKERS >:C
> 
> INFRACTION >:V



SKINWALKERS FTW.
FISTBUMP TIEM!
:v


----------



## Larry (Jul 14, 2011)

I go to dance practice, and I miss this?

Everybody knows werewolves are actually shapeshifters. u.u


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a weird uncle, he was pretty rich and had a large bike collection for no apparent reason, but I never figured out what his job was (he never told me). He also had a huge handlebar mustache, and lots of chest hair (he wore Hawaiian shirts, but always left them slightly open, like in these bad shows from the 80s.) We would visit him on weekends sometimes, but never on a full moon (he lived with a friend, who told us he was sick a couple times around then). He disappeared a few years back, and we learned he was wanted by the police.

Do you think he could've been a werewolf? I think that's possible.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2011)

Wtf bro, why in the Multiverse did you choose "DeadSace Wolf"? Why? 

I can't even.

No, I don't believe in secret society werewolves or vampires. That's fucking retarded.


Although, I DO believe in zombies. Specifically, that a pathogen could be made to mimic the physical appearance and psychological behavior of a zombie. Not that they will rise from the grave.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, jeez. I knew one of these threads would show up eventually.

Just imagine: "OMG I LOVE VAMPIRES/WEREWOLVES/WHATEVERS, I WISH I HAD A VAMPIRE/WEREWOLF/WHATEVER BOYFRAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!"

Yikes.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 14, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> This sentence confuses me. Alot.
> 
> You're from San Antonio, Fay?


 
Yeah I basically grew up there. I lived in the Northside, pretty much right behind Clark High School


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yeah I basically grew up there. I lived in the Northside, pretty much right behind Clark High School


 
That's mildly akward...

My neighborhood is in NEISD... I lived in an Apartment just down Blanco from Churchill for a while, then my family moved, and I ended up further on the North-East side...


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2011)

What are these strange and distant lands called "San Antonio," "Puerto Rico," and "anyplace other than California?"


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 14, 2011)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y13/Gryphonlover/mewerewolf.png

Love this thread.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 15, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> hi im just wondering how many of you believe in werewolves so if you do leave a reply and tell me your opinion or if you are one!! or if you dont want to talk about it publicly just PM me ill always answer back





DeadSpace Wolf said:


> hey im just asking dude so you can stop being a dick i dont like twilight took my gf to that new moon showing and her everybody is screaming and stuff over the movie its retarded





DeadSpace Wolf said:


> well like i kinda believe in them and then i dont but i wanted to see how many people actually thought of themselves as werewolves and to hear their side on it thats all thats what this thread it for





DeadSpace Wolf said:


> tycho no i would never howl and i dont want to be one because im not even 100% they exsist ill only believe it when i see it



Holy crap, do you know what run-on sentences and punctuation are?

And no, they aren't real.  They're fantasy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 15, 2011)

Werewolves are so 2010.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

i am a werewolf OP if you send me $100 i can get you initiated into my clan


----------



## Eske (Jul 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> i am a werewolf OP if you send me $100 i can get you initiated into my clan


 
I assume this means you have your registration papers in order?  >:I


----------



## Thatch (Jul 15, 2011)

Did the merge with Furocity already happen, or is OP genuinely lost?


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2011)

i kno a reel werewulf for serius she is all black fur and mean lady
heare is ap pikchure of her after the moon it was reely bright bacause the moon was full lol
you shuld totally ask her to tel you abot it she loves taking about it


HAHAHA OH MY FUCK THIS IS TOO FUCKING FUNNY.
OH GOD, WILL THE NEW FAG FALL FOR IT? I _REALLY_ WANT FOR HIM TO FALL FOR IT.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 15, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> i kno a reel werewulf for serius she is all black fur and mean lady
> heare is ap pikchure of her after the moon it was reely bright bacause the moon was full lol
> you shuld totally ask her to tel you abot it she loves taking about it


 
I kno this 1. she is so kool. I askd her bout wolfs and she bit me.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I kno this 1. she is so kool. I askd her bout wolfs and she bit me.


 i herd she killd some kid once bcause he told her that his gf said tht he calld her a faker of somethin and she got pissed off and killd him and ther was blood everywhre
but she is nice when she not angry lol its fun to talk about wuffs with her!!!

I'M DYING OVER HERE, HAHAHA OH GOD.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

Eske said:


> I assume this means you have your registration papers in order?  >:I


 
let me get back to you on that


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

I was hoping this was the forrum game werewolf in the wrong thread...

but when i started reading....
DISAPPOINTMENT


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 15, 2011)

wow most of you are so negative damn i thought this was a cool forum but i was wrong because of all the people who act like trolls wow just wow.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> wow most of you are so realistic damn i thought this was a cool forum but i was wrong because of all the people who are realistic about the difference between fantasy and real life while using somewhat coherent spelling and thus choose to ignore these threads wow just wow.



fix'd......no offense to OP


----------



## DeadSpace Wolf (Jul 15, 2011)

oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

You forgot to fix the atrocious grammar. *whacks you with anti-werewolf newspaper*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> You forgot to fix the atrocious grammar. *whacks you with anti-werewolf newspaper*


 Now i just feel silly.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 
we speak english. We try our best to at least provide presentable sentences, that's why it matters.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 
Are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 THIS FORUM HAS REGULAR POSTERS WHO HAVE A FIRST LANGUAGE OTHER THAN ENGLISH,
AND THEY _STILL_ MANAGE TO POST IN BETTER ENGLISH THAN YOU HAVE,

*GODDAMMIT*.


----------



## Conker (Jul 16, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 I don't see how those two things correlate with each other.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently fell asleep in science and history too.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 16, 2011)

i think he fell asleep in reality.

again, no offense to OP, I just completely 100% disagree with you in every way


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

HE IS STUCK IN FAF AND HAS A COMA IRL 

I think one of the more hilarious things about .//hack is the chick in a coma is terrible at the video game she got stuck in.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> HE IS STUCK IN FAF AND HAS A COMA IRL
> 
> I think one of the more hilarious things about .//hack is the chick in a coma is terrible at the video game she got stuck in.


 Minus her goo thing that just fucking hacks and cheats


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Minus her goo thing that just fucking hacks and cheats


 
fuckin hackers


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

That giant-floating-boobies-barbell-thing that shoots lazers freaked me out so bad.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> That giant-floating-boobies-barbell-thing that shoots lazers freaked me out so bad.


 It was made of goo and fired goo tentacles that raped your mind.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

Waffles said:


> It was made of goo and fired goo tentacles that raped your mind.


 I think the fact that it looked like mutant tittyballs was enough mind-rape for me.

That and THE ENGLISH DUB, OH GAAAWD. WHY DO THEY SOUND LIKE PRE-SCHOOLERS WHYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

I LIKED THE CAT NYA NYA


And those really dumb cow-pig things.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> I LIKED THE CAT NYA NYA
> 
> 
> And those really dumb cow-pig things.


 GRUNTIES <3<3<3
oink oink


----------



## Fay V (Jul 16, 2011)

Conker said:


> I don't see how those two things correlate with each other.


 I do. OP fell asleep during English. Consequently OP is now worse at his native language than a non-native speaker.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> GRUNTIES <3<3<3
> oink oink


 
best part:

"You're stupid".


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay class, today we learn about...punctuation and capitalization. >>> . <<< This is a period. It ends sentences. >>> , <<< This is a comma. It differentiates clauses and separates items in lists. It is also used in salutations and occasionally numbers. >>> ' <<< This is an apostrophe. It is used in contractions and possessives, such as can't and John's, respectively. We will cover more advanced punctuation on Monday.

Capitalization is a subtle art. You must capitalize (use the larger form of the letter) the first letter in a sentence, the letter "i" when used as a pronoun, and the first letter of proper nouns. We will also cover more advanced capitalization rules on Monday.

I have a worksheet for you, as well as homework, due tomorrow. Johnny, can you pass out the worksheet and tonight's homework? Thank you.

Alright class, get to work!


----------



## gunnersquad (Jul 16, 2011)

.........


----------



## Eske (Jul 16, 2011)

gunnersquad said:


> I came in expecting a good thread about werewolves,
> but instead it's just some guy who is asking if anyone else believes they are real.


 
I guess you take the phrase "expect the unexpected" very seriously, then?  :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2011)

This form of retardation belongs to The Den.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Okay class, today we learn about...punctuation and capitalization. >>> . <<< This is a period. It ends sentences. >>> , <<< This is a comma. It differentiates clauses and separates items in lists. It is also used in salutations and occasionally numbers. >>> ' <<< This is an apostrophe. It is used in contractions and possessives, such as can't and John's, respectively. We will cover more advanced punctuation on Monday.
> 
> Capitalization is a subtle art. You must capitalize (use the larger form of the letter) the first letter in a sentence, the letter "i" when used as a pronoun, and the first letter of proper nouns. We will also cover more advanced capitalization rules on Monday.
> 
> ...



If you can teach OP proper English, you should be a college professor.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 16, 2011)

gunnersquad said:


> I came in expecting a *good* thread about werewolves


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahhahahahahahhaha

I'm done.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 16, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 
To quote Yoda: "That is why you fail."


Honestly, does this guy really believe in werewolves, or what? Oh, Jesus. Does he think he is one?! Please, no more. Furry isn't like teen wicca. It's not meant to "get back at those who teased you."


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> To quote Yoda: "That is why you fail."


 
this is just the tip of the icefailberg, really.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 16, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 
I see you were asleep in other subjects too...


----------



## Riley (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone still have a link to that werewolf transformation spell on Ebay?

OP might find it interesting.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 16, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Werewolf-Spell-/280709624035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415b98f0e3

Oh, and here's a talk to the animals "relic" thing for good measure:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Haunted-werewol...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5b58e7f2




In fact here's the whole search page. Take your pick:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=werewolf+spell&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Werewolf-Spell-/280709624035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415b98f0e3
> 
> Oh, and here's a talk to the animals "relic" thing for good measure:
> 
> ...



I don't know if I should laugh at the idiocy of the sellers or be concerned that people might actually buy those auctions.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 16, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I don't know if I should laugh at the idiocy of the sellers or be concerned that people might actually buy those auctions.


 
The sad thing is, I searched "werewolf transformation", and ebay suggested "werewolf spell," meaning it has either been searched many times, or there have been many purchases.


----------



## Conker (Jul 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I do. OP fell asleep during English. Consequently OP is now worse at his native language than a non-native speaker.


 It was more "I fell asleep in English" and "My grammar doesn't matter" that he was saying. I've fallen asleep in English classes to, but I still know that proper spelling/grammar is important.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

I bid $1,000,000 on the transformation spell!

:V

What the f*ck is wrong with these people.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 17, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> oh well i never stayed awake in english anyways so i dont see how it matters


 
Congratulations, sir. The entire forum now hates you forever.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 17, 2011)

I dare to say it, I think this guy is actually a troll. For serious. NOBODY can be this dumb without at least trying.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I dare to say it, I think this guy is actually a troll. For serious. NOBODY can be this dumb without at least trying.


 
I believe the saying goes "Never assume malice when simple stupidity is a sufficient explanation" or something like that.

That said, stupidity is looking less and less sufficient as an explanation, the more this guy posts.  I'm going to have to agree with you.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone has been OD'ing on Werewolf The Apocalypse again.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone remember that whole "teen werewolf" fiasco? Because now I do.

Oh and op, have fun flipping patties. If you don't give a damn in school, employers won't give a damn about you.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 17, 2011)

Let me tell you the story of a real-life werewolf.

He hid it. He hid it well. Underneath his fleshy, acne-caked exterior, he was a raging, frothing beast. His face would curl into a snarl when someone questioned the validity of what he knew was true, revealing his metallic mouth gear. He had seen it, that _monster_ when looking in a mirror. He was most likely not taking hallucinogenics at the time, so he was assured that he was really this beast he had seen. He would growl as he shaved the hair, nay, _fur_ from his pits, and would howl at the moon as soon as his parents were asleep upstairs.

_I'll show them._ Nostrils flaring, fists clenched, overgrown fingernails digging into the sweaty palms of his hands, face redder than usual, he _knew._ He would show them just how fierce this beast was. He ripped open his bedroom door, flung himself onto the sheets, and laid in front of his glowing orb of power. Lip curled, snarling low, he touched the black board that manipulated this glowing orb of energy, caressing it, as he slowly pressed on a direct link to the social consciousness of the world. 
Post. New. Thread.


Fin.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 17, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> Let me tell you the story of a real-life werewolf.
> 
> He hid it. He hid it well. Underneath his fleshy, acne-caked exterior, he was a raging, frothing beast. His face would curl into a snarl when someone questioned the validity of what he knew was true, revealing his metallic mouth gear. He had seen it, that _monster_ when looking in a mirror. He was most likely not taking hallucinogenics at the time, so he was assured that he was really this beast he had seen. He would growl as he shaved the hair, nay, _fur_ from his pits, and would howl at the moon as soon as his parents were asleep upstairs.
> 
> ...


 
i would make multiple fraud accounts just to press the this button multiple times on the above post


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

DeadSpace Wolf said:


> wow most of you are so negative damn i thought this was a cool forum but i was wrong because of all the people who act like trolls wow just wow.


 1) To answer your first question, no I don't believe in real life lycanthropy. I grew up on the old stories where it was a demonic cures, before all these new genetic disease story lines. Always fascinated about the origins of the myths though.
 2) Please forgive the rudeness you have seen on this thread. Not all furries are like this. It's more an internet thing. There are people that have such sad lives, all they can do to feel good is try to earn "cool points" on forums and such. You can always see who these people are, they are the first to post rude comments on a harmless topic and the herd sadly follows. But it isn't just a furry thing. it's anywhere on the internet really. Don't get angry at them. Just pity them.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> 2) Please forgive the rudeness you have seen on this thread. Not all furries are like this. It's more an internet thing. There are people that have such sad lives, all they can do to feel good is try to earn "cool points" on forums and such. You can always see who these people are, they are the first to post rude comments on a harmless topic and the herd sadly follows. But it isn't just a furry thing. it's anywhere on the internet really. Don't get angry at them. Just pity them.


Almost as bad as OP
C'mon man, don't act all "high and mighty". You're here too you realize.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Almost as bad as OP
> C'mon man, don't act all "high and mighty". You're here too you realize.


 Nothing wrong with being here. I met some great friends on these forums. Just not the people that try so damn hard to show how cool they are by running others down.
So the guy had a different belief. No call for floods of rudeness unless people are just trying to show off.
I was just pointing out to OP that not everyone was like that. No biggy right?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

Twelevestring, i'm with waffles on this one. The thing is that OP seems to be under the impression that the other users dislike this thread because theyre "uncool" or something. In reality, the thread itself is based on a mythology that is laughed upon by most of the users that viewed this thread. It didn't help promote the users intelligence when he basically defiled the English language as carelessly as possible. Basically, i feel that the approach you're viewing this thread with is missing a key point, which is how the thread itself takes its stance. Its stance is clearly one lacking support and/or sympathy on FAF

but if it's nbd to you, then it's nbd to me


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Twelevestring, i'm with waffles on this one. The thing is that OP seems to be under the impression that the other users dislike this thread because theyre "uncool" or something. In reality, the thread itself is based on a mythology that is laughed upon by most of the users that viewed this thread. It didn't help promote the users intelligence when he basically defiled the English language as carelessly as possible. Basically, i feel that the approach you're viewing this thread with is missing a key point, which is how the thread itself takes its stance. Its stance is clearly one lacking support and/or sympathy on FAF
> 
> but if it's nbd to you, then it's nbd to me



Guess I was just brought up differently. So he no speaky good. The communication is clear. He wasn't trying to convert anyone and even said he didn't believe it himself 100%. I don't see the point in all the hate on someone unless it's just people trying to show off. I think you know what I was getting at. Everyone here knows my point. OP seemed shocked that he was getting razzed. This kind of thing is seen everywhere. It isn't just a furry thing.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> So he no speaky good. The communication is clear.


 
The communication isn't clear, it is tolerable. And the big problem isn't just that he doesn't use proper grammar and spelling/punctuation, it's that he states that he doesn't care about it.


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> Nothing wrong with being here. I met some great friends on these forums. Just not the people that try so damn hard to show how cool they are by running others down.
> So the guy had a different belief. No call for floods of rudeness unless people are just trying to show off.
> I was just pointing out to OP that not everyone was like that. No biggy right?



Well reading how this topic goes on... It's more of a misguided topic that the OP made. Yeah.. FAF is meant to be friendly, but the OP should have actually payed attention to what actually goes around on the sites. Read and lurk over before actually posting topics. Bad topics get pretty much criticized for being pretty much as this one is unrealistic and the poster, if he actually looked up the guides, which it warned about topics like this. Well this kinda takes the cake.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Blaze Wolf said:


> Yeah.. FAF is meant to be friendly,


Speaking of lurking more...


(Which I did! Promise!)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 18, 2011)

Blaze Wolf said:


> Yeah.. FAF is meant to be friendly...


 
This is news to me.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The communication isn't clear, it is tolerable. And the big problem isn't just that he doesn't use proper grammar and spelling/punctuation, it's that he states that he doesn't care about it.


 
Oh is that the very big problem? How much do you care about it really? Does it keep you up at night? So proper grammar doesn't get him off. No reason to hate on that. I doubt it really bothers anyone that much. If it did they would politely point out the mistake in grammar. Instead they try to point it out in a very harsh way. Most likely because rudeness equals "cool points" on the interwebs. I can't believe this is even being discussed. I thought it was common knowledge. Do you really think the majority of people point out grammar errors in rude ways because of their deep passion for the language?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> Does it keep you up at night?


 
Really? Just... really?


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Really? Just... really?


 
hehe Yes that was my point. You called his lack of care a "big" problem, so I exaggerated. As I hope you were exaggerating in calling it a big problem.


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys true story I used to be a werewolf until Dick Cheney blew me away with silver buckshot


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Hey guys true story I used to be a werewolf until Dick Cheney blew me away with silver buckshot


 
You go apologize to him right now young man.


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> You go apologize to him right now young man.


 
I can't because he cut off my head and hung it above his mantel

Contrary to popular belief, a severed head cannot speak due to the fact that it is separated from the lungs.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I can't because he cut off my head and hung it above his mantel
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, a severed head cannot speak due to the fact that it is separated from the lungs.


 
What if it's a real windy day?


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2011)

How old is the OP?



twelvestring said:


> What if it's a real windy day?


 You still can't speak because you have no lungs.


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> What if it's a real windy day?


 
If it's a real windy day and there happens to be a hole in the wall, then yes I may be able to utter a few gargled syllables.  I will keep this in mind next time Dick Cheney plays with his M79 indoors.


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> Oh is that the very big problem? How much do you care about it really? Does it keep you up at night? So proper grammar doesn't get him off. No reason to hate on that. I doubt it really bothers anyone that much. If it did they would politely point out the mistake in grammar. Instead they try to point it out in a very harsh way. Most likely because rudeness equals "cool points" on the interwebs. I can't believe this is even being discussed. I thought it was common knowledge. Do you really think the majority of people point out grammar errors in rude ways because of their deep passion for the language?


 There's a difference between a few grammar errors, and the raping of the English language. OP has been doing the latter. If one isn't on a cell phone, then there aren't any excuses for grammatical errors like the ones the OP had. Periods and commas are not hard to use. Plus, when others pointed out the OPs horseshit grammar, he basically said he didn't care. Not cool.

Is it a big problem? No. But that doesn't stop it from being a problem. The only way we can convey ourselves here is through text, so not giving a shit about how you post or about your word choice is the forum equivalent of not giving a shit about your personal appearance. Basically, the OP smells and needs to shave.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

Conker said:


> There's a difference between a few grammar errors, and the raping of the English language. OP has been doing the latter. If one isn't on a cell phone, then there aren't any excuses for grammatical errors like the ones the OP had. Periods and commas are not hard to use. Plus, when others pointed out the OPs horseshit grammar, he basically said he didn't care. Not cool.
> 
> Is it a big problem? No. But that doesn't stop it from being a problem. The only way we can convey ourselves here is through text, so not giving a shit about how you post or about your word choice is the forum equivalent of not giving a shit about your personal appearance. Basically, the OP smells and needs to shave.


 
Still it is all about the way you correct someone. Why so rude about it? I have seen everyone make sloppy posts. Even the peeps that bitch about it. You know it was just a way to be rude to the guy. No one really cares that much or they would say it politely.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

I  don't like to be persistent towards someone with a different opinion. But twelvestring, i don't think your whole "rude" thing completely flies, read that qquote and tell me cerbrus was being harsh.



CerbrusNL said:


> Deadspace, could you please work on your grammar and punctuation, a bit?
> It's kinda hard to read your posts.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 18, 2011)

I can perfectly understand what the OP is trying to say. All the complaining is just FaF being FaF.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I  don't like to be persistent towards someone with a different opinion. But twelvestring, i don't think your whole "rude" thing completely flies, read that qquote and tell me cerbrus was being harsh.


 He didn't react to that comment in a negative way. He just blew off your obvious rude one. And I find it hard to believe that you really care so much about proper grammar. It was most likely something you did to be rude/cool. If what you said was an honest attempt to politely point out his errors, you should practice your people skills.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 18, 2011)

I have always been fascinated by werewolves even if I don't believe in them.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> He didn't react to that comment in a negative way. He just blew off your obvious rude one. And I find it hard to believe that you really care so much about proper grammar. It was most likely something you did to be rude/cool. If what you said was an honest attempt to politely point out his errors, you should practice your people skills.


 It's not up to us to tell someone how to use or abuse the english language. We will, however, tell you that is makes it very hard to read sometimes, and if you even tell us that you pretty much don't care, then you're almost not even worth it to try and talk to, sometimes.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 18, 2011)

There's so much butthurt in here, I'd chance at saying it's a bdsm convention in here. But, if you like it, that's your prerogative.

And to those of you in here making the argument that: "Lots of people use improper grammer on the internet.", sure they do. But it's forum etiquette to use decent grammar here. We're not asking for perfect Old-fucking-English that thy aged grand-mother could'st not even begin to contemplate the meaning of?The very thought might'st set a wracking fear upon her soul, in that thoust were presumably touch'd in the mind. Surely thou would'st not wisheth despair upon thy aged ancestor yet living in your heartland? T'would be a _mocking_ shame.

*OH, SWEET IRONY.* (insert "Dave")


----------



## Thatch (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> No one really cares that much or they would say it politely.


 
Because saying it politely works, eh?

I'd love to see OP cower before your polite, moral superiority and start writing like a civilised person.



Conker said:


> Is it a big problem? No.


 
Yes it is. People being being illiterate (and otherwise uneducated) WILLINGLY is probably the single most sign of absolute idiocy, which in turn is the biggest plight of humankind.

OP is basically everything that's wrong with humanity.


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> Still it is all about the way you correct someone. Why so rude about it? I have seen everyone make sloppy posts. Even the peeps that bitch about it. You know it was just a way to be rude to the guy. No one really cares that much or they would say it politely.


 Didn't help that the thread topic is stupid. Couple that with the OP coming off as a complete moron, and I see no real reason to be nice to him.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> It's not up to us to tell someone how to use or abuse the english language. We will, however, tell you that is makes it very hard to read sometimes, and if you even tell us that you pretty much don't care, then you're almost not even worth it to try and talk to, sometimes.


I think you misunderstood why OP didn't care. It was the way in which it was said to him. He recognized that it was someone just trying to be rude. I mean come on, there were grammatical errors in some of the comments left about his improper grammar. Do you really think people were being so harsh to him because of their love of grammar or just to get their "cool points" from picking at the chosen victim? <---That's a hypothetical question by the way. We all know the answer.



barefootfoof said:


> There's so much butthurt in here, I'd chance at saying it's a bdsm convention in here. But, if you like it, that's your prerogative.
> 
> And to those of you in here making the argument that: "Lots of people use improper grammer on the internet.", sure they do. But it's forum etiquette to use decent grammar here.


 His grammar was decent. His spelling may have been a bit off and he didn't use punctuation, but you didn't have to read his posts twice to understand them. It was not my point that grammar is butchered on the internet, making it okay. It was more so about telling him that there will always be the pitiful type of person, trying to look cool by running someone else down. Either for grammar or other reasons. 


Conker said:


> Didn't help that the thread topic is stupid. Couple that with the OP coming off as a complete moron, and I see no real reason to be nice to him.


 Really, I thought it was a pretty unique thread. It could have gone in many directions. Wether we believe in supernatural things, or the origins of the myths. I know some people have a phycological split with reality where they actually believe they turn into snarling beasts at a full moon. Could have been an interesting topic. Instead it turned to the usual grabbing for cool points by seeing who can be the most insulting. These forums would be so much better if people could stick to a subject. Don't you find it kinda sad that the two main posts on threads here are either bitching that "OP is posting an overused topic" or that "OP is posting a too out of norm topic"? Oh and if those fail to start a bitchfest, then they go for the grammar. It just seems a bit formulaic, don't you think?


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> Really, I thought it was a pretty unique thread. It could have gone in many directions. Wether we believe in supernatural things, or the origins of the myths. I know some people have a phycological split with reality where they actually believe they turn into snarling beasts at a full moon. Could have been an interesting topic. Instead it turned to the usual grabbing for cool points by seeing who can be the most insulting. These forums would be so much better if people could stick to a subject. Don't you find it kinda sad that the two main posts on threads here are either bitching that "OP is posting an overused topic" or that "OP is posting a too out of norm topic"? Oh and if those fail to start a bitchfest, then they go for the grammar. It just seems a bit formulaic, don't you think?


 Hmm



			
				OP said:
			
		

> hi im just wondering how many of you believe in werewolves so if you do  leave a reply and tell me your opinion or if you are one!! or if you  dont want to talk about it publicly just PM me ill always answer back


Yeah, that gem was really unique and had the possibility to just go in all sorts of directions. Course, the direction it ended up going was down the shitter so...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> He didn't react to that comment in a negative way. He just blew off your obvious rude one. And I find it hard to believe that you really care so much about proper grammar. It was most likely something you did to be rude/cool. If what you said was an honest attempt to politely point out his errors, you should practice your people skills.


 
I didn't comment on his grammar until he complained about how his plans didn't go exactly the way he wanted to. The rudeness didn't actually occur until he made a statement that disregarded every hope of an intelligent response from OP. 

Did you even consider that maybe i don't purely hate these posts for the grammar? I hate these posts because they exemplify the ignorance of todays generation. At some point, did you consider that the mindless blithering that followed OP's original statement bothered me? I wasnt expecting much from a werewolf thread because the topic itself is now a complete waste to attempt seriousness on because of things like twilight, which is affiliated with teenagers who are affiliated with internet stupidity and lack of grammar? The guy sounded like a fucking twilight fanboy. And another thing; if you expect me to believe that I disliked these posts to look cool, then you have no perception of the depth of the situation. 

And one last thing-try to consider that werewolves are people who put them in the stance of werewolves and act as one until the reactions become subconscious. No one is born a werewolf-people choose to act as what they please, and eventually become something of it.

(god, raging makes me want to murder innocents)


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

Conker said:


> Yeah, that gem was really unique and had the possibility to just go in all sorts of directions. Course, the direction it ended up going was down the shitter so...


 hehehe Yes he could have worded it differently but would it have changed where it went, probably not. 
Had potential though. Do we believe in the supernatural. How broken are we with reality or know someone who is. Some less popular beliefs are no more far fetched then say scientology. I could see many directions this topic could have gone other then the typical "op sucks" and wave of sheepish insults afterwards. It isn't even just this thread, look around. You could make a game of seeing how long it takes for a person to try to get "cool points" from bitching for no real reason. You usually can't get more then 10 posts down from the original. *sigh* I don't think you gonna see my point, carry on.


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 18, 2011)

Conker said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> Yeah, that gem was really unique and had the possibility to just go in all sorts of directions. Course, the direction it ended up going was down the shitter so...


'
Yeah.. Kinda needs to be rephrased in a better manner basically. Hows "Who believes in the mystical tales of the werewolf?  Who takes it on a personal level Like he does? Or would this still spill in the mess?


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> His grammar was decent. His spelling may have been a bit off and he didn't use punctuation, but you didn't have to read his posts twice to understand them. It was not my point that grammar is butchered on the internet, making it okay. It was more so about telling him that there will always be the pitiful type of person, trying to look cool by running someone else down. Either for grammar or other reasons.


 Op's posts may be overall readable to us, who are (presumably) native to speaking English. However, not all of our forum goer's are. It's rude to those who might have to try to translate that, and translating English into most other languages is hard enough with proper punctuation and spelling, but without these, it's nigh impossible.

...that and general butchery of the English language just pisses me off to begin with. Vernacular is a different story, as it is 'evolution' of a language, still usually translatable.

And the first post really was one hell of a shitpost. He didn't even offer his own opinions.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> hehehe Yes he could have worded it differently but would it have changed where it went, probably not.
> Had potential though. Do we believe in the supernatural. How broken are we with reality or know someone who is. Some less popular beliefs are no more far fetched then say scientology. I could see many directions this topic could have gone other then the typical "op sucks" and wave of sheepish insults afterwards. It isn't even just this thread, look around. You could make a game of seeing how long it takes for a person to try to get "cool points" from bitching for no real reason. You usually can't get more then 10 posts down from the original. *sigh* I don't think you gonna see my point, carry on.


 
I think it would have changed the direction of the topic. You are currently giving intelligent and thought out comments on mythology. I could have taken that seriously if you were the OP,even if i don't believe in werewolves


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you're looking too far into this, twelvestring. Even if his grammar was flawless the concept of the thread is dumb. Of course no one believes in werewolves unless we're getting into silly medical semantics. It's kind of like asking a random person, "Hey, do you believe Pokemon are real?" Even if it were spelled nice and an argument was put forth, it's still a concept where the only answers will be some variation of "no" and "no and here's why". 

There is nothing to discuss beyond the common logic that werewolves don't exist.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> Hey, do you believe Pokemon are real?" Even if it were spelled nice and an argument was put forth, it's still a concept where the only answers will be some variation of "no" and "no and here's why".
> 
> There is nothing to discuss beyond the common logic that werewolves don't exist.



That's a pretty lousy comparison. Pokemon has been around since the 90s. It's roughly 15 years old. Werewolves, however, go back in history. Pokemon is obviously never real. Over 600 little monsters with different types of power and build. Of course we know Pokemon don't exist, _we are the ones that invented it and we know where it comes from_. 

A long time ago, people legit believed in werewolves. Now, I'm not saying werewolves are real, because I certainly don't believe they are, but werewolves are ingrained in the histories of many cultures. Where did the story of the werewolf begin? Not in a video game that we made back in the 90s, that's for sure.

There's no arguing that Pokemon are not real. Regarding the existence of werewolves, we have a rich history of stories, some over 100 years old, which some of us believe and some don't.

Again, I don't believe in werewolves but there's an element of mystery to those stories and some people love that mystery.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

I know it was a bad comparison but it was the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I think it would have changed the direction of the topic. You are currently giving intelligent and thought out comments on mythology. I could have taken that seriously if you were the OP,even if i don't believe in werewolves


 Well we didn't really give it a chance to play out. If you don't like the original topic, alter it a bit. I don't believe in werewolves myself but there are lots of historical rumors and myths. Mass disappearances of large amounts of people. I myself have had some rather confusing experiences dealing with unknown things. 

Just saying, maybe help nudge a convo in a right direction rather then insult an OP. With all the people ready to pounce an OP for any reason, it's a wonder any threads get started at all. And they will always be stale overused threads if with criticize the outlandishness of them all. People were calling him a fanboy even after he said he wasn't. Of course he was a bit defensive.



Scatterbrain said:


> I think you're looking too far into this, twelvestring. Even if his grammar was flawless the concept of the thread is dumb. Of course no one believes in werewolves unless we're getting into silly medical semantics. It's kind of like asking a random person, "Hey, do you believe Pokemon are real?" Even if it were spelled nice and an argument was put forth, it's still a concept where the only answers will be some variation of "no" and "no and here's why".
> 
> There is nothing to discuss beyond the common logic that werewolves don't exist.


What nightfire said.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 19, 2011)

Werewolves have to be real "American werewolf in London" would not lie to me


http://gailsparanormalport.tripod.com/vampire.html Here is something on Vampires, so I could understand if something like this exists for werewolves. It's a disease called [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]porphyria. Only reason I know about it is because I learned about it in my Biology class. sorry for the change in font. I could not remember how to spell the disease so I copy-pasted it over and this is what happened.
[/FONT]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 19, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> I know it was a bad comparison but it was the first thing to come to mind.


 
If you want to have a legit debate about werewolves, that's fine, but make sure you can back up your argument and make it solid. The "existence" of Pokemon is pretty irrelevant when discussing werewolves.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 19, 2011)

Just because I feel like saying it, I believe in Aliens, so the fact that someone believes in werewolves, is like nothing. But no I don't believe we have been visited or that anyone has been abducted. at least not yet......Now where did I put my tinfoil?


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 19, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Werewolves have to be real "American werewolf in London" would not lie to me
> 
> 
> http://gailsparanormalport.tripod.com/vampire.html Here is something on Vampires, so I could understand if something like this exists for werewolves. It's a disease called [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]porphyria. Only reason I know about it is because I learned about it in my Biology class. sorry for the change in font. I could not remember how to spell the disease so I copy-pasted it over and this is what happened.
> [/FONT]


hehe love that movie, classic. And yes I know there is some psychological disorder for werewolves, just can't think of the name. But some actually believe they are.


----------



## Ames (Jul 19, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> hehe love that movie, classic. And yes I know there is some psychological disorder for werewolves, just can't think of the name. But some actually believe they are.


 
I think it's been mentioned multiple times in this thread already, but clinical lycanthropy?


----------



## Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger (Jul 21, 2011)

No worries man even i went through the akward,quiet,bad grammar internet kid stage. The only diffirence is i grew up before i came to FAF. not to be rude it's just that,well...this made me laugh so hard i almost pissed myself. Maybe i'm not completley grown up just yet but at least i don't go asking about people being werewolves.

And even if they were,why would they share it publicly? I'm pretty sure the goverment would have their ass.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 21, 2011)

Bat_of_the_cosmos said:


> N
> And even if they were,why would they share it publicly? I'm pretty sure the goverment would have their ass.



I don't think hunting self-proclaimed werewolves is a governmental priority. :v


----------



## Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger (Jul 21, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I don't think hunting self-proclaimed werewolves is a governmental priority. :v



i don't mean people with clinical lycanthropy, i mean if there were actual Walk on all four paws,howl at the moon,old mythical legend werewolves that would proabaly be an issue.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 21, 2011)

Bat_of_the_cosmos said:


> i don't mean people with clinical  lycanthropy, i mean if there were actual Walk on all four paws,howl at  the moon,old mythical legend werewolves that would proabaly be an  issue.



Dick Cheney gon be hunting werewolves

On a more "serious" note (although the word serious can't be applied to any post in this thread) my original post still stands. They have other priorities than to waste time hunting magic wolf people.


----------



## Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger (Jul 21, 2011)

That's understandable. I haven't belived in werewolves since the 4th grade. That's why this thread made me laugh.


----------

